# Rose is Golden



## li'l frog (Oct 10, 2009)

Look what goldenrose found on her very first show display!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh Rose! Congratulations!! You must be thrilled.:clap:


----------



## Ernie (Oct 10, 2009)

This was a sweet display. The Illinois OS fall show is all table top exhibits. I actually voted for a different one so people wouldn't say "you just voted for that one because it's all Paphs".  

The little complex she got from Ross was in there too... VERY nice. 

I stuck my finger in the little pond too because I thought it was probably acrylic. Nope real H2O. 

-Ernie


----------



## orcoholic (Oct 10, 2009)

Real nice. Especially like the consistent size of all the plants.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2009)

nice! congratulations!


----------



## Candace (Oct 10, 2009)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Hera (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Rose!


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 10, 2009)

Well deserved :clap::clap:.

Susan


----------



## paphreek (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Rose! It's a beautiful display!:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2009)

paphreek said:


> Congratulations, Rose! It's a beautiful display!:clap:



My thoughts Rose, bravo!!!! :clap::clap::clap:

(and I see at least one great catt in the background) Jean


----------



## Clark (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations!  :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 11, 2009)

Good for you Rose!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank You All! and lilfrog hopped quick on that computer & posted! I don't even know what the purple ribbon is all about! I think I take lousy display pics most of the time & Sat 5:30am when I left to go clerk, I forgot my camera! Thanks L!
I WAS, AM, STILL thrilled! I had 4 vacation days so I took the week off to work on my display. Last month our quest speaker was Barb Tisherman, who has the most BIS display trophies. When I came home & reviewed the info I thought what am I getting myself into? At orchid shows I've always liked the natural setting displays, so I was going natural! I started walking around my backyard, looking for interesting logs & rocks and it all began! I laid out all my plants but had this hole in the middle. I thought what was missing??? - water - A POND! That was the finishing touch but at the same time I didn't want it to be the focal point, I tried to keep the flowers that & this just let your eyes rest & take in some subtle details. 


Ernie said:


> This was a sweet display. The Illinois OS fall show is all table top exhibits. I actually voted for a different one so people wouldn't say "you just voted for that one because it's all Paphs".
> The little complex she got from Ross was in there too... VERY nice.
> I stuck my finger in the little pond too because I thought it was probably acrylic. Nope real H2O.
> -Ernie


WHAT! :sob: You probably guessed it was mine due to the number of slippers! .... but I did adopt the big catt in the background, my gongora armeniaca just would not pop those buds for this weekend! Wed. I lost my charlie. I originally was using the Little Troubles that I also got from Ross but Friday it dropped it's dorsal and then to top it off Sat. am upon arrival the Cirr. tingabarium dropped it's last bloom (Monday it had 3 and it was really neat with one of those orange-red mopheads hanging over the pond!). :sob: I now have 4 holes to fill & 3 are on the left side of the display! PANIC! Friday night on the sales tables I found a medium size yellow catt with a slight fragrance & a helenae X so that replaced Little Trouble & I moved one of the brachys to replace charlie. Sat. morning the cute little den. laevifolium fit perfectly to replace the cirr. ..... relief! All ended well!


----------



## li'l frog (Oct 11, 2009)

The purple ribbon is awarded at each show, fall and spring, to the best display by an IOS member. I'll get a batch of pics sent to you, so you have them. Great spotty paphs, and a wonderful arrangement. Not too much 'stuff', not overshadowing the plants. Great display.


----------



## callosum (Oct 11, 2009)

*bloom*

a merited blooming:rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulation!!!!!!! That is very nicely done!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations Rose great job! Now you have to top this one on the next one!


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

That's awesome Rose!!! Great job:clap::clap:


----------



## nikv (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Rose !!!! :clap:


----------



## vandaalex (Oct 11, 2009)

I actually voted for her display, It was really a lovely display. I love your brachys. So nice to meet you in person, Golden Rose. See you again soon at the next show. Congrats!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 12, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Congratulations Rose great job! Now you have to top this one on the next one!


 The pressure is on! I had a couple of members comment, along with their congrats, that they too, won BIS their first time & it was down hill from there! :sob: I felt I met all of the criteria but quality of flowers .... my babies were aging and the new buds just were not a poppin! It was ALOT of work, a fun experience and the best part of the show was being able to meet & talk to people. At the meetings not everyone shows up every month & they do a great job with lining up 2 speakers/presenters, so you don't get much time to talk to individuals.
It was nice to meet Vandaalex, I've seen him around but we never realized we STs! Your sense of humor was never lacking, good luck with judging!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 12, 2009)

Great job, Rose! Does this mean I'll have to find somebody else to help me with my display at next spring's IOS show? :evil:

Best, Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 12, 2009)

Heck no Tom - I can help you with your big basket of top10 slippers & the 3 ferns!
There were times I was thinking of you during setup & break down......
there's a reason Tom keeps its simple!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## jblanford (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations, Rose. Now I'm really bummed about missing the show, and I know the feeling of trying to get it all together, been there done that. Congrats again..... Jim.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice job Rose. I envy those of you who are good at putting up displays. I've never won a single ribbon for any display I've put up. Thank God there are others in my society who will do it!

Congratulations!

Craig


----------



## Gilda (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations !!! That is hard work..physical and mental. Well done !


----------



## Wendy (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats Rose! Well done! :clap:


----------

